Ask HN: What's your favorite email client for iOS and why? - whitepoplar
======
wingerlang
The main one, because it's there and it works perfectly fine for my use case

------
akulbe
Outlook.

Nothing else comes close in terms of features.

That, and it's regularly maintained.

~~~
cdolan
i second this! It is pretty intuitive, has nice gesture implementation.

I’m sure there are email apps with a little more design beauty, but outlook
reigns.

------
C0l0rbalance
I use Spark on iOS and Mac, and I love all the extra features (smart inbox and
follow up reminders mainly). The only reason I don't use the Gmail anymore is
because I have multiple addresses now.

